# Python devours pet cat in Queensland



## cagey (Jan 7, 2020)

Now if it can just take out a few ferals...........

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...d/news-story/d035dccc6e58e6380c36727410a20d06


----------



## St3v3 (Jan 7, 2020)

cagey said:


> Now if it can just take out a few ferals...........
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/technology/...d/news-story/d035dccc6e58e6380c36727410a20d06


The best news article lve read all week

Cats are a menace, no matter how well they are fed


----------



## Harrison_Asensio (Jan 7, 2020)

hell yes! finally the python gets to live after one of these situations and the cat.. well id rather the python live


----------



## TristanS (Jan 7, 2020)

Aren’t microchips bad for snakes?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 7, 2020)

TristanS said:


> Aren’t microchips bad for snakes?


Pretty sure it's just gonna come straight out the other end in a fortnight's time.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jan 7, 2020)

Pretty sure a Perentie ate a feral Cat recently too.

https://www.facebook.com/abcsouthwe...al-cat-for-lunch-the-photo/10156622210686811/


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 8, 2020)

TristanS said:


> Aren’t microchips bad for snakes?



I doubt many cat owners bother even registering or microchipping their cats.
[doublepost=1578404907,1578404759][/doublepost]


St3v3 said:


> The best news article lve read all week
> 
> Cats are a menace, no matter how well they are fed



Cat population in Australia needs to culled (exterminated) , if it's less than 99.9999% of cats it's not enough IMO.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jan 8, 2020)

It's not the actual cats fault there owners are iresponsable. Instead of having to have a permit to keep native animals as pets , you should have to have one for non natives, with strict conditions attached.


----------



## Kyle Hamilton (Jan 8, 2020)

Ime all cut up about the cat .Like constrictor said there should be restrictions on non natives and none on natives .Ime overun with indian mynors and feral birds for example,i used to keep the numbers down by plugging them with an air rifle ,cant do that now because owning one is like getting into fort knox ,tons of regulations ,conditions and red tape which is really expensive .So the indian mynors just breed up now ,all ferals in NSW are actually classified as game species on NSW public lands ,so you need to go thru hoops to shoot them.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 8, 2020)

Kyle Hamilton said:


> Ime all cut up about the cat .Like constrictor said there should be restrictions on non natives and none on natives .Ime overun with indian mynors and feral birds for example,i used to keep the numbers down by plugging them with an air rifle ,cant do that now because owning one is like getting into fort knox ,tons of regulations ,conditions and red tape which is really expensive .So the indian mynors just breed up now ,all ferals in NSW are actually classified as game species on NSW public lands ,so you need to go thru hoops to shoot them.


Yeah... I just bought a gel blaster a few weeks back... it rails Indian mynas nicely.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 8, 2020)

My family and I drove the Strzelecki Track last year and spent the night at Cameron's Corner in the demountable accomodation. Walking back from the showers in the afternoon I seen a monster goanna at least 6 foot long. Was talking to the manager/owner and he said he is his feral cat controller. And loved kittens and the occasional adult.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jan 8, 2020)

The cats are just doing what comes natural , its there survival instinct. Why not blame iresponsible cat owners as they are are the real problem not the animals. Believe it or not there are responsible cat owners out there too.
[doublepost=1578465672,1578465548][/doublepost]Feral cats are a different story


----------

